
Facebook Sixth Sense extension removed due to cease and desist letter - bryanmikaelian
https://github.com/Morhaus/facebook-sixth-sense
======
stereo
Of course, the forks are still there:

[https://github.com/THANAKIAR/facebook-sixth-
sense/commit/cc7...](https://github.com/THANAKIAR/facebook-sixth-
sense/commit/cc7a304fc2eea11e702bd94030f2b5f297c066b6)

------
atomi
Anybody know why? I couldn't find a reason. Shouldn't code be considered a
form of speech?

~~~
extra88
It uses private APIs which probably violates Facebook's ToS.

~~~
atomi
Couldn't the code just have a disclaimer saying something like this code uses
private APIs and should not be used without express permission from Facebook?
If code can be C&D'd for reasons other than copyright, I fear for our freedom.

